# Who took down Sony?



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Who took down sony and how did they do it?


----------



## Infexxion (Jun 29, 2009)

People say it was the group Anonymous, but I'm not sure. Other sources say it was one person, albeit one _very talented _person.

One stress reliever - Sony confirmed today that whoever it was, they did NOT get access to credit card info. Some person seeing my address isn't something I'm thrilled about, but the most I'll receive is a few junk advertisements, much better then waking up to a $500 charge from some jackass in the Caribbean, taking a vacation at my expense.


----------



## gr15 (Apr 29, 2011)

They've got investigators looking into it, so hopefully we'll find out who's behind this. Anonymous have mentioned they are not involved, even so, they would of let everyone know in an instant to show their hacking skills.


----------



## Kennnie (Oct 21, 2010)

a bunch of a holes


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Some nerd that should get a life lol.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

daniel1989 said:


> Some nerd that should get a life lol.


And what would that constitute?


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

There's no such thing as a _group_ called 'Anonymous', that's just a media invention. A bunch of nameless (or anonymous, you might say) internet people does not a group make. :roll


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Duke of Prunes said:


> There's no such thing as a _group_ called 'Anonymous', that's just a media invention. A bunch of nameless (or anonymous, you might say) internet people does not a group make. :roll


It's not a media invention. The meme was first spawned on 4Chan.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

Referring to random internet people as an _organised group_ as opposed to a mass of random people with anonymity, is a media invention. It makes for a good story, "OMG ELITE INTERNET HACKER GROUP ANONYMOUS IS BEHIND SOMETHING" etc.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

It's not an organized group of people like the mafia, but it is still a group of people, and they have spokespeople, media releases etc. It's not a generic term for any hacker they can't trace. Anonymous members deny activities too, such as attacks on Westboro Church. A non-entity cannot deny. It's more of a gathering of people do identify themselves as either being part of, or not part of, the Anonymous collective.


----------



## Duke of Prunes (Jul 20, 2009)

...which is what I just said. A bunch of random internet people, the only thing linking them together is the fact that they all post on a certain few sites and are for the most part, anonymous. You can call that a group if you want if you're just implying that they have something in common (a valid definition), but when most people and the media call something a 'group', they're implying a level of organisation where there is none. It's more like several angry mobs that all identify themselves by their anonymity.

All I'm saying is, every time journalists blame the "ELITE HACKER GROUP ANONYMOUS OMGZ" for something as if they're an actual group called 'Anonymous' with a leader and a structure, I cringe.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Yep. I was just clarifying. I agree that the media make out that it's a clubhouse somewehere in the mountains where seven or eight specific hackers plot their next evil scheme, and that they can, in turn, be stopped. That's probably what uninformed 'mum and dad' news watchers think anyway.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Hackers like video games. I don't get what the motive for this is. I think it wasn't a group of normal hackers but someone else (some other kind of organization) who did this.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Hackers sometimes hack games to cheat in multiplayer. And they hack firmware to make game piracy possible. But I don't think a group of hackers would take down a video game network.


----------



## Reinvented (Apr 25, 2011)

Microsoft did it!


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

Idk,but I hope it comes back up soon .


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

Approximate visualization:


----------



## Ununderstood (Jun 8, 2005)

Whoever did it and knows he can be caught must surely be sh*tting his pants right bout now.


----------



## whitesnake87 (May 8, 2009)

The guy in the picture is probably a legend in the hacking world. I think that stuff is really cool. Anyone know how to get into this kind of stuff?


----------



## uffie (May 11, 2010)

whitesnake87 said:


> The guy in the picture is probably a legend in the hacking world. I think that stuff is really cool. Anyone know how to get into this kind of stuff?


You want to get into illegal activity?


----------



## rednet (Apr 14, 2011)

uffie said:


> You want to get into illegal activity?


Hacking is not necessarily illegal. Hacking, in the truest sense of the word, is about getting technology to do cool and interesting things for you, like getting your phone to turn your car on automatically when you get within a certain distance. It's just that a lot of the knowledge that comes with this can often be used to access other people's computers without their permission, which is (in most jurisdictions) illegal.

From what I heard Sony's security was pretty weak - they were running software that hadn't been updated in a while. Someone with even a fairly basic understanding would have been able to do it, and only one person would have been needed.


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

yes! it's coming back up tonight, hopefully.
It's only up in the east coast so far.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

rednet said:


> Hacking is not necessarily illegal. Hacking, in the truest sense of the word, is about getting technology to do cool and interesting things for you, like getting your phone to turn your car on automatically when you get within a certain distance. It's just that a lot of the knowledge that comes with this can often be used to access other people's computers without their permission, which is (in most jurisdictions) illegal.
> 
> From what I heard Sony's security was pretty weak - they were running software that hadn't been updated in a while. Someone with even a fairly basic understanding would have been able to do it, and only one person would have been needed.


Only one person needed to take down the entire world network? Explain.


----------



## Sadaiyappan (Jun 20, 2009)

Is it back up yet? In the Gaf thread they say it was up then it went down again.


----------



## Takerofsouls (Oct 20, 2010)

Its back up here in canada, I know it was up in some places before others. During the new security updates i was changing my password and it crashed, which cleared my previous password. I dont rememeber the dob for the email I used so I lost my account. I made a new one so everyone on ps3 playing black ops add it up.

NEW PSN = SmAr-TiE_s


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

For all who are interested:

http://venturebeat.com/2011/05/16/playstation-network-welcome-back/

You get your choice of two free games from the PSN store and a couple other freebies.


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I'll be getting Wipeout HD for sure. Loved it on the PS1 +2!

Dunno what the Playstation Plus is about though exactly..access to PS1 games? That sounds good.


----------



## cybernaut (Jul 30, 2010)

I'm glad that we can get 2 free games . Thanks for the link GunnyHighway.!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Getting Infamous & Dead nation.
Already have LBP. and Whipeout hd & stardust don't look like it's worth downloading.

People saying PSN store & the welcome back program will be up tomorrow, can't wait if it's true.


----------



## Invalid Username (May 25, 2011)

From my knowledge it WASN"T Anonymous, they didn't take responsibility for it and it was done using the Amazon Elastic Compute Cloud (Amazon EC2). Amazon EC2 is a system that lets people buy computing resources.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

It is really fishy how Anonymous was declaring that they'd hack into Sony right before the big hack happened. They were initially going to do it because they were upset at Sony for persecuting someone who distributed the PS3 master code or whatever. But, who knows who really did it. I just hope they get caught and fess up to their crimes.

I have to admit I don't use my ps3 often for games. :/ A good friend bought the console for me, but I haven't had enough money to buy games for it. I've been using it mostly for watching Netflix.

So as sad as it sounds, I'm looking forward to the free games being released on PSN. ._.; I'm going to get Little Big Planet for sure, but I'm not sure about the second one yet.


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

To my knowledge as well it wasn't Anonymous. They were mad previously as a lot of features have been removed from the PS3, such as running Linux. However, I don't think they claimed this as their doing. Although pretty much anybody could call themselves "Anonymous".


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Yeah they claim it wasn't them, and at most I would think that it could be someone that is/was a part of Anonymous. Maybe they found a hole in the security and went with it for their own personal gain. 

But, I don't think anyone knows yet who really did it. What a bother. -_-

Oh and I just remembered, there actually is a group that hacked into PSN Japan called "LulzSecurity." I don't think they participated in any identity theft though, they just did it for the heck of it (I think to prove a point that their security is still pretty shoddy).

I was actually upset because they hacked into the PBS website yesterday and defaced it. :/ PBS just runs on donations, and that's a pretty low blow to do something like that.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

*Update: The free games and additional content are now available on PSN! *

You get to choose 2 games for PS3, and 2 games for PSP, along with a pixel theme pack, _and_ Playstation Plus. I got Little big Planet so far, but I'm not sure what to get for the others yet (no rush).

You may encounter a lot of annoying errors, which I'm assuming are happening due to people coming back and flooding the PS Network. If you get the errors just keep retrying and you should be fine. Also if you don't want to keep renewing your Playstation Plus once it expires, make sure to turn off the automatic billing feature.

So what games did you get?


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

I've downloaded Burnout Paradise from the Playstation Plus part, and I've also downloaded Wipeout from the selection of two games, but I've no idea what other one to download. I had Little Big Planet before but didn't like it. Decisions decisions!


----------



## successful (Mar 21, 2009)

Cyrus said:


> I've downloaded Burnout Paradise from the Playstation Plus part, and I've also downloaded Wipeout from the selection of two games, but I've no idea what other one to download. I had Little Big Planet before but didn't like it. Decisions decisions!


Infamous is really fun once it picks up pace. Best game from the list


----------



## Cyrus (Oct 25, 2009)

successful said:


> Infamous is really fun once it picks up pace.


Downloading it right now! I've done 4.3 gig of a total 7 gig so quite a bit to go yet..the reviews said it was good so I've gone with it :yes


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

I LOVE Little Big Planet. It's a really unique game that's just fun to customize and play!  I'm an artist so I'm really drawn into stuff like that.

I ended up getting Wipeout HD as my second, but I haven't downloaded it yet (my internet is terrible). I'll post up what I think about it once I do play.


----------



## Imp (Mar 26, 2011)

Cyrus said:


> Downloading it right now! I've done 4.3 gig of a total 7 gig so quite a bit to go yet..the reviews said it was good so I've gone with it :yes


inFAMOUS is GREAT. So is LBP, which I think everyone should get. ;p haha


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

I picked up Infamous and Dead Nation. As much as I complain about zombies being an overused trope, it's surprising how often I purchase games with zombies in them.


----------



## Angha (May 27, 2011)

Glad to hear that.  I still haven't tried it! Been to busy with LBP haha. Addicting game!


----------

